# Garantia



## calau

Can you help translating Garantia Eliberata de catre o banca into English?
I can't attempt anything as I am a translator form Italian
THANKS


----------



## Trisia

Hi.

Unfortunately I don't know enough about this stuff to give you a definite answer. Maybe you could explain in further detail, what this is about?

Have a look here: performance bond and see if it helps in any way. Wikipedia has a list of banking terms here.


----------



## OldAvatar

btw, your nickname means _hangman _or _headsman _in Romanian. 
sorry about the off-topic 

the text means:
_Guarantee issued by a bank_


----------



## Trisia

You're right, of course, OldA. I was afraid to translate the phrase word by word, but I googled yours and it seems to exist. Well done.


----------



## calau

Trisia said:


> Hi.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't know enough about this stuff to give you a definite answer. Maybe you could explain in further detail, what this is about?
> 
> Have a look here: performance bond and see if it helps in any way. Wikipedia has a list of banking terms here.


 
Thankyou very much; I found the words


----------



## calau

OldAvatar said:


> btw, your nickname means _hangman _or _headsman _in Romanian.
> sorry about the off-topic
> 
> the text means:
> _Guarantee issued by a bank_


 
Thank you for your help


----------

